# Rojnice



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nevím jestli může někdo s tím pomoci.
To musí být nějaká vojenská útvar, takže těžký.

- Z břehu jsem slyšel výkřiky a volání... automatčíci asi běželi přískokama od svejch stanovišt za tanky zjistit, koho to rozstříleli, v rojnici pádili pročesat břeh...

ale taky:

- ... a navíc vyly rojinice našich katanů posílený pozozrovateli a specialisty vojsk Atlantického paktu...

Jestli by někdo věděl jak se to rojnice říká v nějakím jiným jazyku... 

Děkuju moc


----------



## Norzog

Unfortunatelly I have no idea what is the english equivalent. 

The word itself means a military (mostly) formation, when soldiers form straight line and attack the enemy, or, which is used more often, they comb the area, searching for something. The formation, as it is a straight line, span over large area.


----------



## tlumic

Souhlas s Norzog. Anglický ekvivalent také s určitostí nevím, ale můžu zkusit, poradiv se se slovníkem: "skirmishing order" nebo "extended order". Myslím, že stejně tak existuje i české sousloví "rozvinutá řada", což by podle mě mělo být to samé jako "rojnice".
.


----------



## texpert

The English equivalent is *skirmish line* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skirmish). Auf Deutsch gesagt - *die Schwarmlinie*. 
Slovo zřejmě vzniklo odvozením z němčiny, protože *der Schwarm = roj*. 
Mimo vojenský prostor lze takový útvar spatřit, třeba když policisté hledají pohřešovaného. 
P.S.
Jsem rád, že nemusím vysvětlovat "automatčíky", "katany" a "přískoky", ježto to ve mně jako v nevojáku vyvolává jen mlhavě nelibé obrazy.


----------



## Ivana PP

Zdravím, náhodou jsem narazila na debatu o překladu slova rojnice. Pro své potřeby překladu do srbštiny jsem použila překlad: "formacija strelaca", nebo "formacija češalj". Tedy uskupení střelců nebo uskupení hřeben. Budu ráda, pokud někdo tento překlad potvrdí.


----------

